# Hello From the Big Sky Country



## mare (Oct 4, 2008)

Thought I better introduce myself to all. This looks like a pretty neat forum to join.
My name is Mary I have three grown children, two grandsons and a wonderful husband that puts up with my horse craziness.
Two Jack Russell's and six Quarter horses. I'm looking forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## Angilina (Jul 23, 2008)

Sounds like you have your hands full! Glad to see you here. Put some pictures of your QH up, we'd all love to see them. Welcome to HorseForum


----------



## mare (Oct 4, 2008)

I dont know how to do pictures to well so I hope this works.
This is my foal from this year.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hi there! nice to meet ya  your foal is so cute!


----------



## Angilina (Jul 23, 2008)

OMG gorgeous! Love his color. Congrats


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting. What a cute foal!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

what a cute foal! 

Welcome to the HF!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Welcome! Wow your foal is well developed! How much do you work him? And how do you find the time? Whew! You are a busy woman I think.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Have fun chatting


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hi Mary and welcome to the horse forum! Your foal is sooo pretty!


----------

